# Increased presence of serotonin-producing cells in colons with diverticular disease



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Int J Colorectal Dis. 2006 Nov 4; [Epub ahead of print] Links Increased presence of serotonin-producing cells in colons with diverticular disease may indicate involvement in the pathophysiology of the condition.Banerjee S, Akbar N, Moorhead J, Rennie JA, Leather AJ, Cooper D, Papagrigoriadis S. Department of Colorectal Surgery, King's College Hospital, Denmark Hill, London, SE5 9RS, UK, s.pap###talk21.com.INTRODUCTION: Serotonin is an important neuroendocrine transmitter participating in the control of colonic motor activity through neural and biochemical mechanisms in the Enteric Nervous System (ENS). A possible pathophysiological factor for diverticular disease (DD) is altered colonic motility. The study compared the distribution of serotonin cells (SC) in the colonic mucosa of patients with diverticular disease to controls. METHODS: Sixteen paraffin specimens with sigmoid diverticular disease were selected and sections of bowel without diverticula from the same specimen were used as its own control. The resection margins from sixteen colonic specimens excised for sigmoid cancer were additional controls. Immunocytochemical staining for serotonin cells was performed on 4-mum tissue sections with polyclonal antibody (NCL-SEROTp). The number of serotonin-positive cells per ten microscopic fields (x200) was assessed in all groups and the staining distribution was defined as low (0-33%), moderate (>33-66%) and high (>66%) according to the percentage of the entire cell containing contrast material. The control specimens were blinded before analysis. Student's t test was used for statistical analysis and significance level was set as P < 0.05. RESULTS: The mean number of serotonin-positive cells per ten fields in the colonic mucosa of specimens with diverticular disease was significantly higher [252.44 (SD 90.64)] than the specimen's own control [147.31 (SD 50.16)] and at normal resection margins of cancer specimens [228.38 (SD 120.10)]. The paired analysis between diverticular disease specimens and its own control (paired t test) showed significant differences for moderate (P = 0.008), high (P = 0.001) and total (P = 0.002) number of serotonin cells. There was no evidence of significance between mean DD and cancer values. DISCUSSION: Increased presence of SCs and the higher proportion of high and moderate staining cells (indicating increased hormone content) indicate the possible role of serotonin in DD. This may be contributing to the pathogenesis of the condition by altered colonic motility in the affected segments in a similar way as in irritable bowel syndrome.PMID: 17086395


----------

